# Advice needed for first timer with plastisol transfers



## FitzG (Oct 5, 2009)

I have just received my first batch of plastisol transfer samples from the only company i have found here in France that does them (there have to be others, but they're hiding!). I have the heat/time/pressure instructions (cold peel) but i noticed that some of you have been mentioning teflon and silicon paper. Is this something i need to use in addition to the backing paper the transfer is printed on? Thanks for your wisdom!

I forgot to mention, this is for 100% cotton tees and 50/50 poly/cotton hoodies...


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

The teflon sheet serves several purposes. Over time the platen of the heat press may accumulate dirt, ink, etc. The teflon sheet prevents transferring this to the shirt. It also may help distribute the heat more evenly on some heat presses. It keeps the vacuum of lifting the platen from pulling carrier paper up on a corner prematurely. There may be other reasons for regularly using the teflon sheet, but these are the ones I have experienced.


----------



## FitzG (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. It sounds like the teflon sheet is reuseable. Is this so?
And...sorry to sound ignorant....the t-shirt lays in the press, the transfer is face down with carrier paper uppermost, and the teflon sheet on top of the carrier paper? 

If this is so, does any of the transfer ink ever pass through the first layer of the t-shirt to the lower layer of fabric? Do i need to do anything to protect the parts of the tee that need to stay clean?

One last question, is baking parchment or any other paper a viable alternative to the teflon sheet, because i don't know if i'll find teflon sheets here in France.

Thanks again!


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Right, the teflon sheet is reuseable. The only time you need to protect the other layer of the shirt is if you are doing a mesh fabric. I have another sheet of teflon cut to fit inside the shirts when doing mesh shirts. Many people use the baking sheets, it just isn't as durable. Sometimes you can find the teflon sheets on e-bay. Any place that sells printing supplies should have them.


----------



## 93403 (Nov 10, 2009)

I just got my transfer press and some hot peel "stock transfers" today - can't wait to try tomorrow! I have never used a transfer press so I had a few questions. The instructions say 385 degrees and medium pressure for 9-10 seconds but they make no mention of using a teflon sheet. I notice that most people on this forum use a teflon sheet, should I make any changes to their directions if I use the teflon? Do you recommend doing a repress after peeling the paper and for how long? Is there anyway to judge the difference between medium and firm pressure (besides experience)?

Thanks


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Temperature and pressures should remain the same with the teflon. A repress should not be necessary with that much pressure and temp. The principle in pressing plastisol is the same as for screen printing. The temperature of the complete depth of the ink layer must reach curing temperature, usually 300 or 320 depending on the ink. At medium pressure, some force is required to close the platen, but can be done with one hand. Heavy pressure may require two hands and a lot of force to close the platen. God Bless.


----------



## 93403 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Jobe! I was really underestamating the force needed. Would I be better with too much pressure then too little? I know I will need to practice alot to get the technique down but this forum has saved me alot of time and frustration.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Better to go at little heavy on the pressure than to light. Now you know everything I know so git er done.


----------



## mdniaz (Jan 20, 2009)

You can use a single transfer for testing several times:

Cut a single transfer paper into several pieces to test; start testing with different pressure settings.

Sometimes, some transfers even work with less time than what is recommended. So, you can test this too; it will save you time a big way if you do a large order (even 50 shirts). Some are recommended for 8 seconds, try to see if it works with 5....


----------



## PMS PokerWear (Aug 19, 2009)

We use the teflon paper after we press the transfer and peel the backing off. It seems to "set" the print. Hope this helps!


----------



## 93403 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Tried it over the weekend, 1 came out great, the other - well let's just say I'm glad it was just for practice instead of a customer. I think that teflon like Robin suggested might have saved it. 
That is a great idea Niaz, it will be something I'm sure to try!


----------

